# Tasty Canned Squirrel



## fi8shmasty (Jul 6, 2009)

http://www.internet-grocer.net/squirrel.htm

 Cannned dehydrated squirrel.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 6, 2009)

I found canned Rattlesnake, but something just doesn't sound appealing about it.


----------



## Jighead (Jul 7, 2009)

I have thought about canning some squirrels this year, but I don't know about dehydrated,doesn't sound real appealing


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jul 8, 2009)

I thought it was funny, Free ranging Squaks!!


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 8, 2009)

May the day never come when I can't find a "fresh" squirrel to eat.


----------



## siberian1 (Jul 8, 2009)

I wonder how they harvest them??


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 8, 2009)

siberian1 said:


> I wonder how they harvest them??


They have a squirrel blind outside the Planter's Peanut plant


----------



## Backcountry (Jul 8, 2009)

people can deer meat to eat...why not squirrel? u won't get me to eat it though


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 8, 2009)

I think there is a huge difference between canning your own, and buying it off a shelf. At least you know what you add to your own stuff.


----------



## siberian1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Backcountry said:


> people can deer meat to eat...why not squirrel? u won't get me to eat it though



Have you ever eaten Squirrel???


----------



## Backcountry (Jul 8, 2009)

siberian1 said:


> Have you ever eaten Squirrel???



negative.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 13, 2009)

I used to eat squirrels, but now, I just can't get over how much they look like rats.  I still kill a few in the yard with my pellet rifle (they ruined the paint job on my car by chewing pecans over it), but I just feed them to the local cats.  I quit hunting them in the woods years ago.


----------



## olchevy (Jul 13, 2009)

Backcountry said:


> negative.



you got to try it at least once, get you four or five of them little rascals and use tham in some stew....yummy


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jul 16, 2009)

They are canned and dehydrated.   Yuck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 16, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I used to eat squirrels, but now, I just can't get over how much they look like rats.  I still kill a few in the yard with my pellet rifle (they ruined the paint job on my car by chewing pecans over it), but I just feed them to the local cats.  I quit hunting them in the woods years ago.



I'm with ya Eddy it's been about 15 years since I ate one.


----------



## BowChilling (Jul 16, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> I'm with ya Eddy it's been about 15 years since I ate one.



Me too! Probably closer to 30 years to be honest! And unless the current economy gets a whole lot worse I've ate my last one! They were okay when I was 18 and willing to try anything!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm just starting a new adventure late in life, and the motto will be, don't ask what is in the pot, just eat it.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 16, 2009)

*hungry?*



BowChilling said:


> Me too! Probably closer to 30 years to be honest! And unless the current economy gets a whole lot worse I've ate my last one! They were okay when I was 18 and willing to try anything!



U get plum hungry, I mean haven't eaten in two or three days hungry, U'll eat one again. U'll probably eat a bug.


----------



## olhippie (Jul 16, 2009)

....I enjoy squirrel stew , made just like Brunswick stew. Thomas Jefferson had his own recipe for it, using squirrel as the meaty stews foundation.
.....I personally would rather eat squirrel than hog, the squirrel is a cleaner eating animal by far. They are rodents, but then so are rabbits. I'd prefer a ruminant herbivore like whitetail deer, but squirrel beats hog, bear, or coon by a long shot for me. I mostly pay attention to the animals eating habits. 

....Plus squirrel are tops for honing the rifleman's skill, head shots are the equivalent of popping a fifty cent sized target that generally doesn't sit still for more than a moment here and there. In the company of a couple Decker Terrier squirrel dogs the fun, and rewards, are multiplied even more!


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bake them in barbeque sauce and you can't go wrong! They are better than barbeque chicken wings to me. You have to boil them well first or they are tough. I started hunting them last fall and I was hooked immediately! Now, I never want to go inside. All I think about is hunting. Squirrel are much better than rabbits to me. When I am not squirrel hunting, I am deer hunting or rabbit hunting. Can't wait to try out dove this season. My boyfriend got sick of squirrel season when he couldn't keep me out of the woods and I was neglecting my housewifey duties. I love seeing a squirrel hitting the ground! I almost get the same rush that I get when a deer walks out right in front of me! I just love huntin! Happy hunting!!


----------

